# Is there a way to see a text list of upcoming programs for one channel within the Guide?



## Raist999 (Oct 26, 2008)

I’ve had the Edge for a few months. It is buggier than my previous TiVos but is overall ok.
The “updated” interface is ok but I prefer the simplicity of the old interface.

Is there a way to see in the TiVo guide a text list of upcoming programs for a single channel?
I have the Edge on an extra tv and not sure when I’ll cut it over to our main tv. Yes, it’s nice but after several months I’m still not used to the new interface.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I only know the Roamio would let me do this, but I haven't gotten past setting up manual recordings which at least show me what show is on.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Raist999 said:


> I’ve had the Edge for a few months. It is buggier than my previous TiVos but is overall ok.
> The “updated” interface is ok but I prefer the simplicity of the old interface.
> 
> Is there a way to see in the TiVo guide a text list of upcoming programs for a single channel?
> I have the Edge on an extra tv and not sure when I’ll cut it over to our main tv. Yes, it’s nice but after several months I’m still not used to the new interface.


No, that guide view is only on the legacy interface.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, up or down arrow, I forget which. List is horizontal and includes thumbnails.


----------

